# good somber/depressing classical piano music



## choadey62 (Apr 5, 2010)

i like listening to sad soft or slow classical music when i toke but cant seem to find much ov it when i search for it, could you give me some composers or titles to songs of this kind of music, stuff like yanni


----------



## growwwww (Apr 7, 2010)

this kind of stuff?

[youtube]QSue44uhWYE[/youtube]

Its a live version btu live through it. They are amazing!!!!


Esbjorn is peaceful now. listen to their music bloody amazing. Strange place to snow is my reccomended albumn.


----------



## moobyghost (Apr 7, 2010)

[youtube]r98n-rUZy30[/youtube]


----------

